# Interior Door Panel Removal



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi everyone. Recently a rattle has manifested inside the driver-side door, and altho' turning up the stereo is yes, a good solution ... it's becoming quite loud and irritating so I want to take off the door panel.
I am hoping a moderator will have a technical bulletin or some sort of "instruction manual" type diagram for me to do this. The dealerships here in Los Angeles ALWAYS have their hands out and I'm not willing to pay for something I can't even diagnose without paying $90 for them to diagnose.
Any help would be appreciated. Also an honest opinion as to whether taking off the door panels is WORTH the effort/time it takes (or shall I just pay to have VW do it).
Thanks all


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

No one has any clue how to remove the door panels? Moderators? Anyone done anything similar to removing panels on the door?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Yes, I've removed a door panel to find a buzz caused by speaker bass. It's not difficult but care is needed with the cheap plastic fasteners. IM me with your email address and I can send a pdf of the procedure.


----------



## phantomtides (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (solarflare)*


Okay, here's the photo that should help. The interior door panel (often called the "door card" in Europe) has obviously been removed. As you can see, there is a light grey liner, made of stiff plastic, in the middle of the door. Among other purposes, it is a moisture barrier and serves as the mount for the window motor. It's held in by 14 hex bolts, but removing the bolts does not free the insert for removal. It my case, it'd be worth it to apply sound deadening to the inside of the the outer door panel.
Does anybody know how (whether) this can be done? Mark?
Thanks, folks.


_Modified by phantomtides at 11:44 AM 3-28-2009_


----------



## phantomtides (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_...care is needed with the cheap plastic fasteners.

Those things are a pain in the ass. However, I got replacements from a local dealer's parts dept for less than a buck apiece. I bought six just to have 'em around -- I assume anybody can do the same. Just a thought...


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (phantomtides)*

ive done it on a passat but not on an eos. if i remember correctly after removing the clips and screws it still wouldn't come off.... i tried to remove the outside door handle thinking that was still holding it somehow only to discover what was keeping the vapor barrier/regulator on was nothing more than gobs of tackyglue and it needed a good tug....more than i would have normally been willing to give it without eliminating all the other more permanant reasons for it to be stuck.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Never disassembled the EOS, but in my cabby the vapor barrier was simply a sheet of plastic glued in place.. so that seems to be in-line with Jean's passat experience..


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

i was expecting the plastic sheeting....and was suprised to find the whole assembly for the window regulater part of the vapor barrier.....no such thing as replacing just the bracket that attaches to the window or the wire that drives it.....you need the whole kit and kaboodle for $149.....it was easy once i put more umph into it but it makes me cautious with the EOS when the windows freeze not to seperate the bracket from the glass when they get stuck. i keep a credit card just to run along the lower seal for that purpose in the winter before i try to unlock the door and make the window drop.


----------

